# Duda sobre mis parlantes



## petony3 (Jun 1, 2008)

Alguien se puede dar cuenta si el parlante  que tengo en mi poder son woofer o subwoofer, dejo las fotos adjuntas

Es de 18"

La etiqueta pegada al parlante dice 510 w , 8 ohms
yo supongo que es de 250 rms por la bobina que tiene pero la verdad q no tengo ni idea, alguien sabe como puedo calcular los rms ?


Esas 2 preguntas: 
1- si alguien sabe si son sub o woofer
2- como calculo los rms ?

En un thread que enviaron a moderacion por utilizar la palabra "idio..." me respondieron muy atentamente lo siguiente:  

Me parece que lo que tienes es un parlante tipo "Rango extendido", por el tipo de suspensión y el material de la campana.
Respecto a la potencia yo no le acoplaría un amplificador de mas de 80/100W




Un parlante de rango extendido es un subwoofer ? o un woofer ?  


el parlante dice 510 W yo pensaba comprar la potencia amplificador APX 800 250 x 2 

como puedo saber los rms reales del parlante para no comprar una potencia que no me sirva ? 





Hasta luego


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

¿ Y por que otra vez el mismo post ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/116354/


Te algo comente en el otro


----------



## petony3 (Jun 1, 2008)

si lo se y te agradezco pero no te entendi por eso pregunte nuevamente para que me aclares, quise contestar en el otro thread pero lo cerraron 


Un parlante de rango extendido es un subwoofer ? o un woofer ?


el parlante dice 510 W yo pensaba comprar la potencia amplificador APX 800 250 x 2

como puedo saber los rms reales del parlante para no comprar una potencia que no me sirva ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

Si dice "Rango extendido" significa que su respuesta a frecuencia se alargo (Extendio), o sea NO es Woofer, NO es sub Woofer es mas bien un rango medio que llega a frecuencias bajas como un woofer y cubre tambien los tonos medios.

Te puede funcionar bien, pero debes buscar la caja apropiada.

Respecto a la potencia no creo que soporte ni siquiera 100W (Reales)


----------



## petony3 (Jun 1, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta nuevmaente, ahora me quedo todo mas claro

Con respecto a los rms como te das cuenta lo que puede soportar ? porque me dijiste que mas de 100 no soporta pero mi home soporta 80 

es decir que miden 18" y apena se escucha mas que mi home theater ? 


gracias nuevamente


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 1, 2008)

Pueden medir 21" pero la calidad que tienen a simple vista es mala, la bobina quizá no sea mayor a 2". Que sea grande no en todos los casos quiere decir que sea potente.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 1, 2008)

Si a ese altavoz le ingresas 100W reales, puedes hacer unos huevos fritos sobre el imán.  

No creo que soporte más de 80W reales, y la sensibilidad no más de 92 Db

Eso es una gran potencia comparada con la de cualquier home, que por lo general entre todos los altavoces sumados no llegan a más de 50 watts con 0.1% de THD.

Para un home te va a andar, pero creo el costo de la caja te va a costar más que el propio altavoz


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 2, 2008)

hola en mi opinion aligual que los amigos mas de 80w no le doy por que ? es la pregunta del millon  por que el material de la campana es chapa o sea de bajo coste el iman es chico  otra cosa es que dise usa por todos lados y lo que dise usa es solo para propaganda por que todo el mundo cree que lo de usa es lo mejor.. pero lo que te puedo asegurar es que si le armas una caja un amplificador lindo te va a sonar espectacular para tu casa no hablando de wasadas pero te va a sonar mas que varios home saludos


----------



## petony3 (Jun 2, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas 

Hoy lleve el parlante a 3 casas de audio y me dijeron las 3 que es un woofer y que rondara los 200 W reales

despúes les cuento si lo quemo o no




saludos


----------



## Dano (Jun 2, 2008)

Graba un video del parlante con los 200w reales


----------

